# great advice cougars seeking younger men



## Hero Swole (Apr 6, 2013)

lmao wtf. Holler at me lady's. 
No baggage at all. Will dominate though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2013)

My pre-frontal cortex is hooge...will send pics...come at me, Cougars...


----------



## Tilltheend (Apr 6, 2013)

I only like women 30 or up. If they are my age they have to be like me.


----------



## Jada (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice avi swole


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 6, 2013)

Jada said:


> Nice avi swole



Yes Jada hes going to fit in here.

That cougar needs to do something about those kitten milkers shes sporting.  If she expects to meet the faimly.  Just FYI from a guy with some hides on the wall.  Great find


----------



## Georgia (Apr 6, 2013)

Love how she paused at "They have stamina"....because she was imagining my cock pumping into her 200 miles an hour breaking her cervix into millions of little pieces for a solid hour while she squirts rainbows all over my face....then she continued...


----------



## airagee23 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> http://youtu.be/QsXIWBqFamg
> 
> lmao wtf. Holler at me lady's.
> No baggage at all. Will dominate though.



Thats funny man. Great avi by the way


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 6, 2013)

WTF? She is talking about shopping for a fuck buddy like buying a car. Advantages/disadvantages..... what the fuck ever happened to just getting hammered at a bar and going to bed with what ever "ten" you could pull at "2am"? 

You know the drill boys: Go to bed at 2 with a ten and wake up at 10 with a two! LOL

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 6, 2013)

I would let that old bag ride the Bundy express


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 6, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I would let that old bag ride the Bundy express



Yea, but I would tit slap her and make her say she was my sex slave while she was doing work.....  she needs an attitude adjustment...and I am just the domineering, baggage laden, big dicked boy to give it to her.... LOL


She know she a freak!!!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 6, 2013)

Would hit.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 6, 2013)

I just read all the comments before watching this video lol and ya this needs to be watched them some funny comments


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 6, 2013)

She's from Orange County, CA for sure...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 6, 2013)

....... That video just made me feel pretty confident I could smash the couger queen!!


----------



## italian1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yo this video made me feel old. She's talking about 25 year olds. I'm 35. WTF. Does that mean I missed the cut?  What kind of old bitches am I elegible for 65+. Fuck I'm bumbed man. You know how you always think of yourself younger that you really are. That's how I've been thinking all my life. This slut just slapped me in the face and said sorry your to old.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2013)

My fiance is 10 years older than me


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 9, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> She's from Orange County, CA for sure...



if she were from orange county, CA  she'd at least have an inflated set of TITS!


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 9, 2013)

how come when i typed the "C" word  aka a word for some women, it blocked it out, who's not mature enough on this site to read that?
hell, PFM just posted a video of kia green getting his dick sucked under a towel....that's OK? but the "C" word isn't.....
and i guess its OK to type dick but not ****


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> how come when i typed the "C" word  aka a word for some women, it blocked it out, who's not mature enough on this site to read that?
> hell, PFM just posted a video of kia green getting his dick sucked under a towel....that's OK? but the "C" word isn't.....
> and i guess its OK to type dick but not ****



Our super mod Jenner detests the word. You can take it up with her but most likely you'll be told tough shit.


----------



## Tilltheend (Apr 9, 2013)

I like picky women, means your onto something there.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Our super mod Jenner detests the word. You can take it up with her but most likely you'll be told tough shit.



Well,... in that case it's understandable.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 9, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Well,... in that case it's understandable.



Choose your battles wisely friend. Jenner knows kung fu pow wow


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 9, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Well,... in that case it's understandable.



lol, you can thank PFM for that one


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 9, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> I only like women 30 or up. If they are my age they have to be like me.



Like you, you mean like- a dude?


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't like the word either unless it is in the very heat of the moment and something naughtier than what is being said has to be said.....

And, I like long walks on the beach at sunset, puppies, bicycles built for two and little Debbies....

:^O

Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 10, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> I like picky women, means your onto something there.



Yea but you can afford to be picky. The rest of us are just hoping you will toss some leftovers our way..... 

Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Yea but you can afford to be picky. The rest of us are just hoping you will toss some leftovers our way.....
> 
> Vette



bahahahahaah thats awesome!! please tilly the master of pussy help a brother out


----------

